# My Cats poo can clear the apt out.



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

how could something so cute and fluffy smell so horribly bad we want to gag when he goes as it floats down the hallway in the living room? He eats good food we keep him well best we can from eating human food but its bad. It even woken us up before. We immediately spray smelly to cover it up all our sense sprays go off as well. so what is going on. My 8 yr old lab doesnt smell this bad. Good food lots of water and his digestive system is fine.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

What are you feeding him? Has he been to the vet for a wellness check? Both type of food and if there are any parasites would hame an impact on the smell.


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

iams kitten food and also special kitty kitten food. Vet seemed to say hes healthy though.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

How long have you had him? Maybe its just the change of food for him. Is he covering up his poo? (Maybe it's the litter). I was going to say on the food to avoid fish, but it looks like the Iams is OK. I would ditch the Special Kitty brand food though.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Iams is not a very good food. It could be the cause of smelly poo. Is it possible to give him something better and see if the situation gets better? If you feed dry, I would recommend Orijin or Wellness Core. If you feed wet (which would be better than dry), there are quite a few good brands, such like Natual's variety, Wellness, Evo, Merrian.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, Iams will sure do that. Think about switching to a good grain free canned and it'll improve a LOT. I had forgotten how some food do that until I got the kitten last September. He was on Iams at the rescue and WOOOOOOOO.... I couldn't change him fast enough. He'd come out of the box and even MowMow would look like "WT? DUDE?"

If you want odorless, look into our raw food section to learn how to raw feed the kitty.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

IAMS, contrary to popular belief, is NOT a good food. Unfortunatly many vets are not up to date on their feline nutrition education. Please consider switching to a grain-free canned or raw diet. I guarantee it will cut down on the smell.

When I adopted my cat, he came with a bag of Science Diet food. My vet told me that it was a good food. My cat also STUNK! His poop stunk, he was gassy, his breath stunk, it was gross. 

After doing some research, I switched his diet to grain-free canned and now I don't even notice when he goes to the bathroom because I don't smell it. His poop is also now probably half the size that it used to be. 

Here are some good links to get you started:

Switching Foods | Little Big Cat

10 Reasons Why Dry Food Is Bad for Cats & Dogs | Little Big Cat 

What’s Really in Pet Food


Many people on this forum, like myself, have learned the hard way......

I fed my last cat nothing but IAMS dry food. After dealing with urinary issues, I lost him to lymphoma. That led me to do research into food, and has left me feeling to blame for his pain. I had no idea that dry food was bad for him, as I worked for a vet who recommended a dry food only diet. It is so important that people do their own research when it comes to this type of thing. The problem is that so many cats are overweight and unhealthy, that it has become the norm. It is not normal for cats to be overweight. It is not normal for them to smell bad. It is not normal for a cat to have diabetes, kidney failure, urinary blockages, exsessive shedding, vomiting, and hairballs. These are all things that can be attributed to poor diet and can be, for a large part, prevented with a species-appropriate diet.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I've never fed Iams, but Io's poos/farts can clear the apartment with certain foods. (Most notably the bargain brand "Great Choice" at Petsmart. It was $0.99 for 13 oz, and the ingredients list actually looked a lot better then comparable brands, lots of meat listed first).

She didn't even eat it, just licked the gravy up, and within about 4 hours we were lighting candles and opening windows.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Dry food? I would switch to a super-premium grain and carb free canned (Evo 95% meat formulae are pretty much the only foods that meet this criteria). If that doesn't work (or if you want to skip that step and go right to the best!) switch to raw. MANY cats have IBD (inflammatory bowel disease), one of the main initial markers for which is smelly poops. Eventually the cat will develop diarrhea, will stop eating well, may vomit, etc. Long term, IBD can result in lymphoma of the GI tract. 

My Calvin had all the IBD symptoms. My vet pooh-poohed my suggestion that it was IBD. I took him off commercial food and switched him to raw. He was supplemented w/ B12 for 3 months (b/c IBD cats are all B12 deficient due to malapsorption issues), then weaned off it. Calvin went from smelly poops, losing weight, poor hair coat, general misery to happy, healthy, perfect weight, completely odorless poops, and glistening coat in less than 8 weeks. We have never looked back and all the other critters went to raw too b/c of that.

More on IBD: Feline Nutrition & Raw Diets for IBD Cats

feline ibd - cat nutrition

More on other reasons not to feed kibble to cats: Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Commercial raw can be considered as well. Wag.com has free shipping and Bravo! brand is looking pretty cheap. Type "wag" into the coupon code for a steeper discount. I'm headed that way the first of July when my canned food is used up.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Anyone considering Bravo...be careful about which formula you're purchasing. Most of them are not nutritionally complete, only the Balance is complete.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh crud, I'm glad you said something before I bought it!


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

Hmm he is about 11 months old right now. He poop has stinked since he was a kitten. loss of appetite um no he eats very well and constantly when its avail and drinks no diarhea but yes i think i will go get some nice health dry cat food for him at a higher end pet store.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

ShakespearesPet said:


> Hmm he is about 11 months old right now. He poop has stinked since he was a kitten. loss of appetite um no he eats very well and constantly when its avail and drinks no diarhea but yes i think i will go get some nice health dry cat food for him at a higher end pet store.


Again: dry cat food is not good for cats. Please read the links. The catinfo.org page has TONS of great info.

The fact that he's not yet horribly sick should not stop you from improving his diet. It is not normal for cats' poop to stink. Carnivores use most of their food and what is eliminated is truly waste. When you give a carnivore carbs (in ALL dry foods an 99% of canned foods) it is eliminated in almost the same form as it went in, b/c carnivores are incapable of digesting it. So you are paying for something that cannot be used by your cat and that will be pooped out in stinky form.

If your cat does not have (or get) IBD, he's far more likely to develop another problem caused by dry food--for instance, diabetes or urinary tract problems. He's young and if you switch now you can prevent all that.

Please read the links. I particularly recommend spending some time reading the entire site at Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health


----------



## catm3 (Dec 7, 2011)

When my at had this problem, it was due to Giardia (parasites). Get em checked out.


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

I knew right away from the first post you weren't feeding him good food. Cats on a proper diet, unless there is an underlying issue, do not have stinky poop. What made you think Iams is good for your cat? Did you see that on a commercial?

When I first got my cat from the shelter, she was on Science Diet dry food and canned food (not sure what kind). I kept giving her the SD dry food that was given to me and canned food, and she wasn't eating all her canned. He stool stank like crazy. We could smell it right away when she pooped, and we could smell it anywhere in the house.

I was concerned about her not eating all her canned food, so this is when I started researching diet. I needed to find out if it would be OK for her to just eat dry, and what could happen if I allowed that. This is when I found out all the horrible things about a dry food diet, and began transitioning her to fully canned right away. It wasn't hard at all, once I stopped giving her dry food, she had no issue eating all her canned food.

Then I slowly transitioned her onto raw. A huge bonus of feeding raw is that the stool has no odor at all. I don't know she has gone to the bathroom until I go clean her litter box and actually see the evidence. But even if you can't do raw, if you can at least feed a grain-free canned diet, not only will the stool smell be much less extreme, but your cat will also be healthier. Win-win.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Arkona said:


> Cats on a proper diet, unless there is an underlying issue, do not have stinky poop.


My girls are on good food and every once in a while, they can clear a room. Or two.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have to agree with Marie as well  My guys are on top shelf canned and occasionally Shepherd Book will make our eyes tear.


----------



## BurmBlue (May 23, 2012)

What do you all think about Royal Canin? Just as bad as IAMS or better?

I don't think there are any "grain free" pet foods in Australia (well none that i have come across)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

BurmBlue said:


> What do you all think about Royal Canin? Just as bad as IAMS or better?


Better, but not good. And all their 900 gazillion different formulas are all a marketing ripoff as far as I'm concerned, which really makes me lose respect for them as a company.



BurmBlue said:


> I don't think there are any "grain free" pet foods in Australia (well none that i have come across)


Of course there are. One of the best grain free foods is an Australian company...Ziwi Peak. And many US/Canadian brands are available in Australia.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

marie73 said:


> My girls are on good food and every once in a while, they can clear a room. Or two.


Same here. My cats have stinky poops once every few months. But I noticed that when this happen, their poop usually look softier, like a "prelude" before a real diarrhea (which doesn't actually come). So I guess they were having a mild upset stomach and cannot fully process food.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

When I first got Mia she was on science diet. Then I changed her to Kitten Chow. She never had any gas or reaking poo on either one but whem I switched her to Nutro Natural choice... omg, pooey! Same thing on Felidae. Others that were just just run of the mill grocery store foods she had no problem with. She has been on a few other good ones...no problems. She is on Nutro Max Cat Samoln Flavor now and all is well too. She has always ate dry except for Friskies canned for a couple weeks and never had problems with it either. I just think it is a natural thing in some cats.


----------



## BurmBlue (May 23, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> Better, but not good. And all their 900 gazillion different formulas are all a marketing ripoff as far as I'm concerned, which really makes me lose respect for them as a company.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. One of the best grain free foods is an Australian company...Ziwi Peak. And many US/Canadian brands are available in Australia.


I think i will look into importing Wellness as i want the Kitten food for the first year.
I will see if i can track down a store in Melbourne that might sell them.

Came across this site which is helpful.

Cat Food Glossary


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That website "might" help you distinguish good from bad (although giving Nature's Recipe 4 stars is completely off the mark) but it doesn't do a great job of differentiating good from best. Chicken Soup a 5 star food on par with EVO, Orijen and Fromm Surf & Turf? No way. Better than Taste of the Wild? Again...no way. And several other similar examples. 

The ratings seem quite arbitrary and inconsistent. The statements sometimes completely wrong...one food said that the first 4 of 5 ingredients were meat...when you look at the ingredients it's actually 2 of 5 with another meat ingredient in position 6. There are pictures of canned foods when the reviews are all for dry foods. The person is uneducated regarding food manufacturers....Nature's Recipe is not a Petco house brand. And when discussing taurine only mentions impact on vision and nothing about the heart.

On a food with the first two ingredients being "chicken. chicken meal" they mention that they'd rather see chicken meal first...again...NO WAY!

My assessment is that this site is written by someone who has basic knowledge of decent food but doesn't understand the nuances well enough to distinguish between Good and Excellent


----------



## BurmBlue (May 23, 2012)

Thanks doodlebug.
Wow your eyes really do open when you start looking into non grain foods.
From what i can find in Australia there are some stores that sell Innova EVO, but from i understand EVO 95 is the no grain and EVO has some grains.

Gahh, might just have to skip the "kitten" type and just feed a non grain adult food.


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

I went to the store tonight and got some really good quality friskies + indoor really good deal on it to. I read the ingredients and did not see grains at all. I also bought him Some good life 2lb bag jsut to mix in the soft food so there isnt a shock to him. Should have seen his face when I tossed his old cat food. He like what are you doing?!?! then he tore into salmon pate with rice. I couldnt even finish opening the can when he dove in. We will see if he is no longer a WMD in a couple days


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

good quality friskies? Not sure that's possible....


----------



## BurmBlue (May 23, 2012)

Might be off topic but I found Wellness and will start feeding Rocket that.
Will advise if i notice stool changes or whatnot.


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

BurmBlue said:


> Might be off topic but I found Wellness and will start feeding Rocket that.
> Will advise if i notice stool changes or whatnot.


Yes!!! Wellness canned is great!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

ShakespearesPet said:


> I went to the store tonight and got some really good quality friskies + indoor really good deal on it to. I read the ingredients and did not see grains at all. I also bought him Some good life 2lb bag jsut to mix in the soft food so there isnt a shock to him. Should have seen his face when I tossed his old cat food. He like what are you doing?!?! then he tore into salmon pate with rice. I couldnt even finish opening the can when he dove in. We will see if he is no longer a WMD in a couple days


"Good quality Friskies" is an oxymoron. Good Life food is utter junk. Rice is a grain. Many good brands have been suggested here...Friskies and Good Life aren't them.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Honestly, ANY canned food is better than ANY kibble IMO. Even Friskies. I'm not sure why anyone feeds it, though, b/c by my calculations it is more expensive per ounce than Evo 95% meat formulas (Friskies only comes in tiny cans, while you can get a 13 oz can of Evo).


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Where I live Friskies comes in 6 oz cans and it's about 50 cents a can. That's pretty cheap. My cats were on it when I got them... the previous owner sent them with most of a case of the Poultry shreds and gravy. I finished off the case and gave them higher quality stuff from the pet food store every other can until the Friskies was gone, then just gave them the good stuff. Natural Balance, Wellness, Holistic select... that's what's readily available here in town so it's what I go with. The NB is the cheapest decent quality I can find in town at $1.19 for a 6 oz can. BUT my cats will only eat half as much of these higher quality pate's than the Friskies so it pretty much evens out. I buy mine at Feeders supply. Blue Buffalo is also available as well as Taste of the Wild but my cats won't eat either.

You might be thinking of Fancy Feast which comes in tiny cans and is more expensive than some of the better brands when you break it down.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Around here a 13 oz can of Evo 95% meat is $1.89. That's 0.14 an oz.

Your NB at $1.19/6oz is 0.19/oz. 

Friskies at .50/6 oz IS only 0.08/oz, but I have to say that I've never seen it that cheap myself.

Anyway, it's a matter of paying now or paying later! Feed the highest quality food possible and you'll be less likely to end up with problems (and vet bills!) later on.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

yeah, I hear you. I found a store half hour away that sells EVO, I'm going to check it out and buy a couple cans to see if they'll eat it. I don't know how much it is there. Our area hasn't really caught on to the healthy pet food trend so the options are kind of limited without buying online by the case or driving an hour away. I don't have a problem with buying by the case IF the cats will eat it. I have two gas guzzlers so driving very far for one thing, or to save a buck, doesn't really work for me, unless I'm already going to be in that location for something else. I mean, it's not that I can't drive an hour to buy a few cans of cat food, but the gas would cost me more than the cat food, if you're looking at it from a practical standpoint. Now, if it turns out to be something they love, I will buy a month's supply at a time.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Ask the store about case discounts. The store where I used to buy EVO (before everyone went raw) gave me 10% off on cases.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

We call it the POOTERGEIST effect. pretty sure something died in the litterbox.


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

well thats whay they had at the time i went there. he seems to really like it as well and his poo is just very faint smell now and that with a litter box in the living now as well


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

bkitty said:


> We call it the POOTERGEIST effect. pretty sure something died in the litterbox.


they're here, and you're being haunted by the ghost of last night's dinner (and it's not even a tv dinner).


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

I wanted to give you all an update. After just one day no smell at all. As for his attitude hes very happy loves his soft food, gaining weight and even cuddlier. Less crazy more cuddly.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a difference eh? It's a big jump in their condition and .....output...


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

output, playfullness, hes getting bigger as well. even his pee doesnt stink much either. Hes trying iams right now the first 25 ingredients mentioned nothing meail of any sort or rice so it looked goood our next type to try is newmans own.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

Simba could stink up the whole house when I first got him. Put him on a raw diet and it doesn't smell at all. It's about a 1/4 of the amount and he hardly ever drinks any water.


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

ShakespearesPet said:


> output, playfullness, hes getting bigger as well. even his pee doesnt stink much either. Hes trying iams right now the first 25 ingredients mentioned nothing meail of any sort or rice so it looked goood our next type to try is newmans own.


There have been numerous suggestions of good quality, grain-free canned brands. 


Iams canned foods: Canned Cat Food: Buy Iams Canned Cat Food for Your Cat at Iams.com
Ingredients listed on Iams® ProActive Health™ Adult Filets with Chicken in Gravy (For illustrative purposes. Check out the other ones if you are interested in any in particular):

_Chicken Broth, Chicken, Meat By-Products, Chicken By-Products, Natural Flavors, Corn Starch, Dried Beet Pulp, Guar Gum, Flax Meal, Carrots, Salt, Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide) Titanium Dioxide, Choline Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Folic Acid, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (source of vitamin K3), Fructooligosaccharides, Broccoli, Taurine, Spinach._


And that's the wet food... here is the dry: Iams® Healthy Naturals? Adult with Chicken

_Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Meal, Brewers Rice, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Chicken Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Dried Egg Product, Natural Flavor, Sodium Bisulfate, Potassium Chloride, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Animal Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), DL-Methionine, Dried Apple Pomace, Dried Carrots, Brewers Dried Yeast, Fructooligosaccharides, Dried Peas, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Dried Spinach, Dried Tomatoes, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamins (Niacin, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Minerals (Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Rosemary Extract_



Newman's Own is full of grains and vegetables. Just because it's organic doesn't mean it's good for cats. 
Newman's Own Organics Premium Pet Food
soy meal, brown rice, barley, peas, oats, carrots...


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

Well today he is having INNOVA and loves it. My cat is less cratzy and more fun to be with and really cuddly now. He getting bigger as well. Petsmart has so many to choose from.


----------

